# شتأأأأأأأأأأت



## جوو الرياض (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :







الابتسامه نور يشرق بها محيا العالم وضياء يتلألأ فيها فجر الانسانيه


فأجعل لها من حظك نصيب واعمر بها مدن من حولك


...............







ليس عدلا ولاحقا أن نبذل المستحيل لنحصل على متاع الدنيا والاخره عنها غافلون ولما يبيض وجوهنا فيها متقاعسون 


...................






المرأه الجميله ساحره والذكيه ملهمه والحنونه خاطفه للقلب والفكر والروح 


..........................







الهمه العاليه هي التي لايرضى فيها الانسان بدون النجاح حتى وان ملئت طرقه بالعقبات وخيمت في سمائه المنغصات


......................






الاعتذار يطفىء جمرة النزاع كما يطفىء الماء اللهب 


.....................






حواء كأجواء الرياض المتقلبه لاتعرف لها ركودا ولا استقرار ولاتملك معها الا اعلان حالة الطوارىء المستديمه


...................





فكر فقط وستنتج واعمل حينها وستبدع واستسلم وستسقط ولو ملكت الارض بما رحبت


..............





في كل عام يقام معرض للكتاب وفي كل عام أيضا تصدر الثقافه بالاكراه لمرتاديه فهل القائمون عليه اوصياء على العقول ؟


.................






لاخير في أمه لايؤمر فيها بالمعروف ولايحرس الامر فيها ويطاع 


...................






نحن شعب نعشق الفضيحه ونكره النصيحه ونمشي بالقطيعه وخيرنا للامم البعيده 


..................






علامات المحب : ضمور الجسم وانشغال الفكر واعتزال المنام والبكاء في الليل والناس نيام 


..................






عشاق اليوم : زائفه مشاعرهم كاذبه عباراتهم مفضوحه أساليبهم دنيئه غاياتهم 







لكم جل الاحترام​


----------



## sbroona (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شتأأأأأأأأأأت*

[align=center]الحنونه خاطفه للقلب والفكر والروح[/align]

[align=center] شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية [/align]


----------



## جوو الرياض (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شتأأأأأأأأأأت*

شااكر لك مرورك ... العاطر


----------



## اشواق 123 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شتأأأأأأأأأأت*

المرأه الجميله ساحره والذكيه ملهمه والحنونه خاطفه للقلب والفكر والروح 
........................

كلمات فيها حلكمه ورائعه 

شكرا لك


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شتأأأأأأأأأأت*

اسعدني مرورك اشوواق


----------

